# MI Herf VI



## shaffej3 (Apr 24, 2005)

Michigan Herf VI (Farwell To LaLa) will be the last one of the year. This will also be the last time that you will get to see Nicholas Pena (Creole Master Blender/Roller) before he goes to the Dominican Republic to start our factory. I will have something special planned for this herf, I am just not going to tell you what it is. This is going to be another fine herf at the Creole Cigar Factory, 406 S. Washington Sq, Lansing, MI 48933.

The date is set for Saturday, November 12, 2005 at 3pm Eastern Standard Time and will go until around 2-3am or later if you want to stay. If you plan on attending please email me by Nov. 8. [email protected].

If you have not made a Creole herf, then you should seriously consider making this one.

If you have any questions, please email me. Thank You, Jason.


----------



## shaffej3 (Apr 24, 2005)

bump


----------



## shaffej3 (Apr 24, 2005)

Only 10 days left to the herf
This is going to be a herf that you won't want to miss!


----------



## shaffej3 (Apr 24, 2005)

Just an update of the events for this Saturday

3pm—MI herf VI begins
5pm—Rolling Demonstration
6-7pm—Dinner will be served
????--After dinner we will celebrate with a few special things that I have up my sleeve
8pm-?? Just plain herfing
We will have food, coffee, treat, cigars, and drinks
Cost of dinner is on a donation basis. If you can give great, if you can’t then that is fine also.


----------



## N8NOE (Dec 5, 2005)

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/MI-Cigar/

Planned HERF

Monday December 26, 2005
6:00 pm - 11:00 pm
This event does not repeat.
Event Location: Camp Ticoderoga, Rochester
Street: 5725 Rochester Rd
City, State, Zip: Troy, Michigan 48085-3354
Phone: (248) 828-2825
Notes: Some Wild Game Dinners/Full Bar/Large Screens.
Bring Smoke as the Humi there is NOT overly Stocked..

http://www.buildingphotos.com/Food/TR-5725roch.shtml
__________________
" Laissez Le Bon Temps Roule "


----------

